# Problema con amplificador zener de 400w



## soneromegaconcierto (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola amigos me gustaría que me ayudaran con algo, tengo un amplificador hechizo Zener con dos transformadores de 16 amperios cada uno y +-64 voltios después de alterna que son 50 Volts.

Las tarjetas son Zener, los condensadores  para los picos son de 10.000 uF, tiene 16 transistores 5200, ¿ La pregunta es si podría conectar éste amplificador en modo puente y cómo debo hacerlo,  es para trabajar 4 parlantes para bajos estilo Cervin Wega de 1200 W cada parlante ya que en modo estéreo no me rinde mucho el amplificador.

Anexo foto del amplificador  hechizo Zener



Está trabajando a unos 700 Watt por canal 1400 Watts totales pmpo.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 7, 2011)

Sin mirar tu amplificador, uno no puede decirte si te conviene o no hacer ese tipo de configuracion. Todo depende de la fuente, si posee una con los wattios requeridos adelante, pero si no lo tiene.....


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 7, 2011)

soneromegaconcierto dijo:


> . . . si podria conectar este amplificador en modo puente . . .



Es mas facil convertir un amplificador digital en puente, que lo que usted quiere alcanzar.


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 19, 2014)

Buen dia, estoy armando el amplificador zener el cual lo *h*e hecho en varias ocasiones, pero estoy con un problema que nunca me ha*bí*a pasado el segundo transistor a1015 el que va con la base a la resistencia de retro alimenatacion se le esta dañando el colector, en la union de los emisores A1015 deberia de ha*b*er 0.7 voltios aproximadamente y estan presente 19 voltios, mido el voltaje en el diodo zener y estan los 24 vdc exactos, estoy utilizando de drivers el tip 41 y 42, en tip 42 de colector a base y de colector a emisor estan presente los -55 vdc que me suministra la fuente, estoy usando una fuente de 55 y 55 dc pero en el tip 42 de colector a base y de colector a emisor solo tengo 37vdc. lo extraño que ya *h*e hecho este ampli antes y siempre me funciono a la primera. ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2014)

Tendrás transistores falsos???? o algo mal conectado???


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro  NUBELUNGO un diagrama esquemactico de tu circuito seria mui bienvenido para que nosotros posamos ayudarlo con mucho gusto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 19, 2014)

Dr Zoid esa podría ser una de las causas las benditas falsificaciones y Daniel no puedo adjuntar la imagen pero te comento que es el de 400w monofonico de video rocola en versión complementaria y alimentándolo con 63 y 63 vdc.



Lo de la coneccion mala no creo ya lo revice mas de 100 veces con la lupa y no hay corto ni nada mal polarizado eso es lo que mas me intriga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2014)

Amplificador Zener Modular Yiroshi 400W.pdf 

Diagrama Amplificador Modular Monofonico 200W.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2014)

!Muchas gracias carissimo conpañero Dosmetros por subir lo enlace del diagrama esquemactico dese amplificador !, hora si quedo mas facil tentar entiender la enquietude de lo conpañero NUBELUNGO , bueno para mi los transistores 2SA1015 tienem gran chance de seren fasificados y  estan dañados o lo resistor de 33Kohms estas con su valor equivocado (ese es conectado entre los emissores de los 2SA1015 y lo emissor del 2SC2229), pero hay que chequear en todo lo circuito possibles equivocos de conecciones o conponentes estropiados.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





NUBELUNGO dijo:


> Dr Zoid esa podría ser una de las causas las benditas falsificaciones y Daniel no puedo adjuntar la imagen pero te comento que es el de 400w monofonico de video rocola en versión complementaria y alimentándolo con 63 y 63 vdc.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo de la coneccion mala no creo ya lo revice mas de 100 veces con la lupa y no hay corto ni nada mal polarizado eso es lo que mas me intriga.



"Bendictas falsificasiones" NO y si "malditas falsificasiones" que tanto nos prejudiciam con pierdas de nuestro valioso tienpo y incluso diñero perdido con esas pragas Chinas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 19, 2014)

Ya cambie los A1015 por unos A733 y la resistencia de 33k también la cambié y todo sigue igual, mal y dañando el colector del segundo transistor del par diferencial.

Estube midiendo el voltaje en los transistores excitadores, estoy utilizando el tip41 y 42, en el tip41 entre colector y base y colector y emisor hay 37 Vdc y en el caso del tip 42 entre colector y base y colector y emisor tengo -63 Voltios que me da la fuente.

Anexo el reporte de la pagina de donde saqué el diagrama del amplificador, lo que varía es que estoy usando para la prueba los tips 41 y 42 como excitadores, Aparte que lo pase a complementario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2014)

Hacé un dibujito de la reforma


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 19, 2014)

Dosmetros encontré el plano del amplificador que arme exactamente a como lo deje, varían solo tres resistencias y el valor del diodo zener, pero por las reglas del foro no se si esta bien que suba el diagrama por que en el va el nombre de la empresa que lo vende, lo que haré es un dibujo hoy en mi casa y subiré mañana el dibujo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2014)

No se que problema haya con esa marca . . . sinó editalo con el paint y borrasela . . .


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 20, 2014)

Buenos días adjunto diagrama del amplificador en mención, es el segundo de la pagina el primero es la versión que tenia del zener con regulación de bias manual. Le coment que es un muy buen amplificador, pero continuando con el problema que tengo el segundo es el amplificador que monte, pido disculpa por la calidad de la imagen.


----------



## flakopro (Nov 1, 2017)

saludos colegas...
estaba armando un amplificador yiroshi z400 complementariode 400 w
una vez impresa la placa realizo el montaje de los dispositivos electronicos.
terminada la parte de montaje hago una prueba sin transistores de salida y al parecer no hay problema.
solo que cuando le conecto los transistores de salida entonces saca un ruido como si estos estuvieran defectuosos...
he revisado reiteradamente la conexion de estos por si habia invertido algo pero no...si alguien me puede ayudar espero respuestas. saludos. ...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2017)

Fijate aquí esto te va a ayudar
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/
También ese amplificador esta en el foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-modular-zener-400w-78620/


----------



## flakopro (Nov 1, 2017)

espero me puedan ayudar...
estare esperando sus comentarios
gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2017)

El par de entrada esta apareado?


----------



## flakopro (Nov 1, 2017)

si brother...en algun momento pense que podria ser la fuente...pero no.
incluso a pesar de que el plano viene con bipolares en la salida lo probe con bipolares con mosfet con igbt y siempre pasa lo mismo.
lo configure inclusive para que funcionara como cuasicomplementario y tampoco respondio...asi que ya no se que opinar con respecto a esto.
me gustaria dar con lo que tiene porque al final es dinero y tiempo invertido practicamente por el gusto.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2017)

Has leido el post que te puse donde se indica como poner en marcha un ampli? si lo sigues paso a paso vas a encontrar lo que le pasa, mientras sube algunas fotos de lo que has echo por ambas caras
tensiones que has medido, etc, sobre todo tensión en el punto del parlante con la entrada en cortocircuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2017)

flakopro dijo:


> solo que cuando le conecto los transistores de salida entonces saca un ruido como si estos estuvieran defectuosos....


 
Puedes describir que tipo de ruido por favor ?

Ummm , buuuuu o frituras ?


----------



## hember (Dic 22, 2017)

Hola. Amigos solicito asesoramiento, el cual nesecito saber si puedo reemplazar los transistores D718 y B688 por C2581 y A1106. Gracias por ser excelente saludos a todos!!


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 22, 2017)

hember dijo:


> Hola. Amigos solicito asesoramiento, el cual nesecito saber si puedo reemplazar los transistores D718 y B688 por C2581 y A1106. Gracias por ser excelente saludos a todos!!



Hola, ¿ya revisó las hojas de datos? 
2SD718
2SB688
2SC2581
2SA1106

Saludos!

PD: Sí puedes reemplazarlos.


----------



## hember (Dic 23, 2017)

Gracias. Este amplificador la zener lo quiero alimentar con un voltaje  33x33vac y en esquema dice 55x55vac, solo voy ha utilizar dos transistores que son c2922 y a1216, el tengo una duda con las resistencias de 4.7k 1W me imagino que valor de ella son al trabajar con voltaje 55x55vac alguien me pué orienta un poco para la construcción de este amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2017)

Leiste éste  tema a ver si alguien ya lo armó con 33 + 33V ?

Amplificador Modular Zener 400W

Saludos !


----------



## Keysmar J (Feb 28, 2018)

Saludo cordial...

Quiero compartir con ustedes el pcb, esquematico y mascara de componentes de un esquema de amplificador zener tomado de un compañero de este foro que no recuerdo el nombre. espero lo disfruten y les sea de util. soporta 90vdc. Cualquier observacion sera bien recibida.


----------



## capoelectronics (Feb 28, 2018)

Hola amigo Keysmar , gracias por el aporte, yo le cambiaría los tip que van en los drivers por el 2SC4382 y el 2SA1668 , y los diodos por los 1N4007 ya que soportan mas voltage amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2018)

Keysmar J dijo:


> Saludo cordial...
> 
> Quiero compartir con ustedes el pcb, esquematico y mascara de componentes de un esquema de amplificador zener tomado de un compañero de este foro . . . . .


Y esa placa ¿ Fue comprobada ?


----------



## Keysmar J (Mar 1, 2018)

capoelectronics dijo:


> Hola amigo Keysmar , gracias por el aporte, yo le cambiaría los tip que van en los drivers por el 2SC4382 y el 2SA1668 , y los diodos por los 1N4007 ya que soportan mas voltage amigo



Claro que se puede, de hecho los puse en el esquematico como referencia, al igual que los diodos, pero al cambiarlos funcionara correctamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2018)

Consulto nuevamente 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Y esa placa ¿ Fue comprobada ?


----------



## Keysmar J (Mar 7, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Consulto nuevamente


 Estoy en proceso de montarla brother


----------



## guarod (Mar 7, 2018)

Saludos , aquí les dejo uno que yo he realizado, espero que sea de su agrado... suerte....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2018)

Ese si fue armado y probado ?


----------



## guarod (Mar 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese si fue armado y probado ?


 
sobrado...


----------



## globoteck (Abr 22, 2020)

guarod dijo:


> Saludos , aquí les dejo uno que yo he realizado, espero que sea de su agrado... suerte....


buenos dias, amigo me podria facilitar el diagrama, toda la informacion sobre ese amplificador, no se mira detalles en las imagenes que usted sube y en el rar solo esta el esquematico de la pcb


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2020)

globoteck dijo:


> buenos dias, amigo me podria facilitar el diagrama, toda la informacion sobre ese amplificador, no se mira detalles en las imagenes que usted sube y en el rar solo esta el esquematico de la pcb







__





						Amplificador Modular Zener 400W
					

Hola compañeros hoy les comparto la Zener Modificada con un nuevo diseño y funcionando a maravilla:D, creo que no hace mucho la mencione que la subiria pues aqui esta compañeros, la razon del porque no la habia subido antes:confused: era porque la estaba comercializando pero como ya saque una...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Franco2712 (Ago 17, 2021)

Hola! como están paso por aquí a ver si me podían ayudar con mi simulación de la zener colombiana del señor ampleto me dispuse a simularlo en Multisim y me encontré que a partir de los 6khz comienza aparecer distorsión llegando a los 10khz pasa el 1%THD entonces viendo los capacitores de 0.001uf que en la simulación aparecen como C7 y C8 los baje a 100pf y la distorsión baja muchísimo pero nose si puede llegar a influir ese cambio en el Funcionamiento.
Dejo simulación y diagrama original.


----------



## sebsjata (Ago 17, 2021)

Esos capacitor que estás modificando se llaman "miller cap" capacitor miller, lo que hace es agregar una capacitancia parasita entre colector y base y básicamente limita el ancho de banda y evita las oscilaciones a altas frecuencias, pero un valor de 1nF es exageradísimo, el valor común es 100pF-470pF.
Pero ese amplificador tiene un deseño bastante malo, mejor te haces el P3A de elliot.
60-80W Power Amplifier


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2021)

Franco2712 dijo:


> Hola! como están paso por aquí a ver si me podían ayudar con mi simulación de la zener colombiana del señor ampleto me dispuse a simularlo en Multisim y me encontré que a partir de los 6khz comienza aparecer distorsión llegando a los 10khz pasa el 1%THD entonces viendo los capacitores de 0.001uf que en la simulación aparecen como C7 y C8 los baje a 100pf y la distorsión baja muchísimo pero nose si puede llegar a influir ese cambio en el Funcionamiento.
> Dejo simulación y diagrama original.



En este circuito esa distorsión variable en relación a la frecuencia es normal.
El cambio en los valores de los capacitores Miller podría afectar la estabilidad en alta frecuencia y traer aparejada Oscilación.   

También se debe tener en cuenta que 0,4% de distorsión no es taaaaan exagerada.

Este *NO* es un buen esquema, se le podrían hacer algunas mejoras, pero para lograr algo de calidad se debería re-diseñar todo 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Franco2712 (Ago 17, 2021)

Muchas gracias muchachos por sus respuestas las tomo en cuenta
Saludos!


----------



## Franco2712 (Ago 17, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En este circuito esa distorsión variable en relación a la frecuencia es normal.
> El cambio en los valores de los capacitores Miller podría afectar la estabilidad en alta frecuencia y traer aparejada Oscilación.
> 
> También se debe tener en cuenta que 0,4% de distorsión no es taaaaan exagerada.
> ...


Retomo de nuevo el tema señor Fogonazo al bajar los capacitores miller a 100pf aparecían oscilaciones superiores a 100khz cuando no había señal de Entrada pero, lo que hice para que desapareciera fue sacar 1 diodo de la etapa de regulación del vías y dejar 1 diodo y la resistencia de 33ohm la Distorsión se mantiene bien ahora cuando le pongo una señal senoidal ala entrada dejo la simulación en multisim ¿cree usted que esta mal este cambio?
*PD*: No quería cambiar de esquema ya que por mi zona conseguí la placa en FR2 lista para soldar los componentes pero primero quise buscar y simular el Esquema original así que cualquier ayuda es bienvenida gracias por su tiempo saludos.!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2021)

Franco2712 dijo:


> Retomo de nuevo el tema señor Fogonazo al bajar los capacitores miller a 100pf aparecían oscilaciones superiores a 100khz cuando no había señal de Entrada pero, lo que hice para que desapareciera fue sacar 1 diodo de la etapa de regulación del vías y dejar 1 diodo y la resistencia de 33ohm la Distorsión se mantiene bien ahora cuando le pongo una señal senoidal ala entrada dejo la simulación en multisim ¿cree usted que esta mal este cambio?
> *PD*: No quería cambiar de esquema ya que por mi zona conseguí la placa en FR2 lista para soldar los componentes pero primero quise buscar y simular el Esquema original así que cualquier ayuda es bienvenida gracias por su tiempo saludos.!


Al retirar un diodo del sistema VAS convertiste un mal amplificador *Clase "AB"* en un peor amplificador *Clase "B"*


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 19, 2021)

Aquí una de las reglas es muy clara;

*21)* Este Foro se llama *"Foros de Electrónica"* NO es el departamento de asistencia técnica de "ConstruyaSuVideorockola" ni de "Pablin", "Ladelec", "Unicrom", Etc. *! Cada duda en su lugar y en su WEB ¡*

Osea Ampleto (ConstruyaSuVideorockola) ha realizado, con o sin intension, malas adaptaciones y/o construcciones de circuitos conocidos/no conocidos.
Mejor hubiese sido mirar en el foro y realizar los miles de circuitos probados y aprobados por muchas personas, e incluso hasta con mejoras dentro de cada post.

Por otro lado, y ya que tienes todo, mejor busca la forma de mejorarlo, pero te aseguro que van a ser bastantes modificaciones


----------

